# pay as you go insurance



## tonysmiff (Jan 4, 2003)

anyone know of a insurance company that will insure you car when you use it? say once a month

only asking as a friend has just brought a Ultima GTR and the person he brought it of only used it when it was gaurantted to be a dry day etc in 3 years of owning it he only done 2500miles !!!

and he wants to treat the car the same  

so does anyone know of a company that do this ??

cheers
tony


----------



## Izzy (Sep 21, 2004)

Not heard of any insurer sthat does this kind of cover. It's likely that it'll require "too" much admin from an insurer's perspective...  

A better option would be a limited mileage cover, on say a "classic" car policy


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

I heard they can do those cover before about 50 pounds a day if u work out as i was quoting for a RX-7.......but i almost drive it everyday so no good for me


----------

